# 2 P-Traps On One Drain lIne???????



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You will have to cut concrete to move the drain to the center, remove the old trap and install it under the new drain where it is supposed to be. If you ever have to snake that line you will be glad you did.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Cannot have 2 traps serving one fixture nor should you pipe off the existing trap. Do it the right way- break out the floor and relocate existing trap.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## JeffG112 (Oct 30, 2012)

*I just did it the right way!*

Thanks everyone who responded. I just cut back the concrete, cut off the old trap and relocated the new trap where it is supposed to be located. Lot more work but after the responses I sure glad that I did. Again, Thanks


----------

